# Stena Ireland ferry code



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My sister forwarded an email from Stena offering 50% off the motorhome supplement - which may not amount to much but I'd like to check. 

However I can see nothing in the email about a code. 

She must be gadding about cos I can't get hold of her, and I think it may expire today. 

Has anyone else got the code? I think the email was sent out on 8th or thereabouts. 

Thanks.


----------

